# custom wood arrows for sale



## LadyGunner (Sep 17, 2007)

This weekend I setup almost everything to make wood arrows again.  which is why I was out shooting - I had to test my own arrows  

Within the next couple of days I'm going to be getting lacquer  & paints..   with that in mind I was wondering how many here would be interested in custom wood arrows?

I would offer all sorts of options  (weights, a variety of feathers cresting, colors etc) 

I'm in acworth so you would be welcome to come over & shoot a test arrow at about 20-30 yrds.   Or shipping anyplace in the US

I love the art of making arrows - from the 1980's through the early 90's - if I wasn't reloading shotgun shells I was making arrows.  

I won't be able to quit my day job - but if I saw some interest in the need for custom wood arrows - I would plan accordingly with supplies.  

if anyone has example of a particular cresting or colors please post pics - I'd plan to make up a few samples.  

I'm going to guess the most popular arrow is 50-55's & 55's-60?  with 5" feathers?

thank you!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm interested in 60-65"s and 65-70's, White fletchings, nock, and crown. If you will be doing tapered shafts I am more interested in those.


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 17, 2007)

Iam Interested in 45-50 Yellow Fletchings, orange knocks or something I can see well, 5" Feathers and right wing helicals.
How much a dozen ?


----------



## Just BB (Sep 17, 2007)

Being a new Traditionalist and never having shot a wooden arrow and still being confused as to spine and so forth, I couldn't tell you what I would need but am interested in purchasing some in the future. How much are they going to run a dozen


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 17, 2007)

how much a dozen? i am interested, can you post a pic of some you have done????


----------



## choctawlb (Sep 17, 2007)

I'd be interested in #55-#60, how much a dozen?
Ken


----------



## Just BB (Sep 17, 2007)

Boy, the customer service here is terrible, Just kidding, but seriously, how much?


----------



## TTom (Sep 17, 2007)

Add another potential customer depending on price. I'm in the 60-65-70 range as well.
The heavier the better on wood.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 17, 2007)

sounds like Claire will be needing a booking agent and scheduling keeper.   I'm up to the task...All I ask is 15%.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm interested but I'm not sure about the spine.


----------



## LadyGunner (Sep 18, 2007)

Well thank you for the input ya'll
Its been a long day  - I've been building natural stone steps up a hill on my property.  and just getting to the computer to answer replies.  

for those confused about what size arrow to choose - here's a good chart
http://www.3riversarchery.com/pdf/WoodChart.pdf

Woodswalker?  33" arrow length?  The arrows I have in stock are 32".  I'd have to look into longer arrows lengths

Current weights in stock  range from 50-55, 55-60 & 60-65
I plan to get 65-70's

a variety of colors will be avail, nocks , feathers, cresting etc..  tapering & mounting field points or broad heads will be an option

I just picked up some fresh lacquer today and waiting on a few more supplies. 

I should have a full price list with options tmwr afternoon sometime.  

here's a pic of arrows I made a while ago






boneboy.  15%??  haha  for that you need to steel wool a few hundred arrows  

thanks again folks - I will post more info asap


----------



## Just BB (Sep 18, 2007)

Can we get them in manly colors instead of girly colors?


----------



## LadyGunner (Sep 18, 2007)

Just BB - you ain't loosing arrows in the woods with pink feathers    haha    those are 2 arrows I made for myself. 

I will be sure to make manly arrows


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 18, 2007)

Just BB said:


> Can we get them in manly colors instead of girly colors?



You took the words out my mouth, walking around the woods with pink arrows ? I don't think so, Oy Vei !


----------



## TTom (Sep 18, 2007)

You got a ballpark price in mind yet?


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Sep 18, 2007)

Haaaa come on men ya'll know good and well ya'll need them Girly colors and just too skeered to say so


----------



## LadyGunner (Sep 18, 2007)

CUSTOM ARROWS
Includes:
FULL Length Arrows (stained, lacquer dipped)
(3) 5” Feathers 
Cresting 

$29.50 (per 6)
$59  (per dozen)


ADDITIONAL SERVICES
Cut & taper		$2.00 (per 6)

Mount/Glue on
Field points      	$2.00 (per 6)

Mount Broadheads	$3.50 (per 6)

Mount			$5.50
6 field points
and
6 broadheads

Crown dip with cresting 
$4.50 per 6

* The prices above do not include the cost of field points, or broadheads. 

I'm putting together a list of solid feather colors, nock colors & cresting color combo's

eventually I'll get barred feathers - they will probably be a small additional cost


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 19, 2007)

what style feathers you gonna use???


----------



## LadyGunner (Sep 19, 2007)

Right now I have a bunch of Gateway feathers in stock



bam_bam said:


> what style feathers you gonna use???


----------



## Just BB (Sep 19, 2007)

Long as they ain't PANK!


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 19, 2007)

Just BB said:


> Long as they ain't PANK!




Ha ha ha LOL


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 20, 2007)

talk to me lady i like my arrows on the heavy side what kinda wood you gonna use??????? also it takes a real man to shoot them pink feathers just ask fred eichler thats all i see him shoot............... 

john


----------



## LadyGunner (Sep 20, 2007)

Right now I have cedar arrows in stock

If there's more of a request for other types - I would consider getting in a different wood shaft

The guy that turned me on to pink feathers was a big mountain man.  His theory was that nothing else in the woods was neon pink - so odds are you shouldn't miss the spot where your arrows goes







looks like Fred & the bear don't mind pink feathers








John Cooper said:


> talk to me lady i like my arrows on the heavy side what kinda wood you gonna use??????? also it takes a real man to shoot them pink feathers just ask fred eichler thats all i see him shoot...............
> 
> john


----------



## Just BB (Sep 24, 2007)

Okay, I guess I been real ugly about the pink feathers. But maybe just one pink!


----------



## LadyGunner (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm working on a 1/2 dozen right now that are already stained.  I'm about to dip them in a little while.  

they are 55-60's  (I have them marked at 57#)

I plan to make them with 1 pink feather 

another batch will be stained today as well.  

I'll make a few baker dozens - so for those who are close by you can stop over to take a look and/or shoot a few. 





Just BB said:


> Okay, I guess I been real ugly about the pink feathers. But maybe just one pink!


----------



## Just BB (Sep 24, 2007)

Bet those are pretty but Al says I need heavier ones so I'll have to pass on them.


----------



## LadyGunner (Sep 24, 2007)

What spine weight do you need?

the next batch I plan to stain & dip will be 60-65's




Just BB said:


> Bet those are pretty but Al says I need heavier ones so I'll have to pass on them.


----------



## Just BB (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm going to get some 70-75's but not right away so do't special order for me just yet.


----------



## Winchester101 (Oct 1, 2007)

lets keep this one on the top. Has anyone got any of these arrows yet? I am interested for sure but i would be looking for a 45-50 or 50-55 at the most.


----------



## LadyGunner (Oct 2, 2007)

Winchester - I have about 18 arrows stained & dipped -  ready for fletching. there was a bit of delay getting the area where I'm dipping the arrows setup

cresting & flecthing is now in the process
Once I get the first batch done - you're welcome to come over & test drive a couple

I'm in acworth - so we're not too far from each other

I will post as soon as I get a batch or 2 ready

thanks for your interest!


----------



## Winchester101 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes please let me know when you have a few ready. Can you do Flu Flu fletching as well? 

Regards,

Lee


----------



## Just BB (Oct 9, 2007)

ttt


----------

